# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  VENTA DE PALTA HASS PARA EXPORTACIÓN (20 000)  EN CAÑETE LIMA PERU

## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

Hola , mi nombre es Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas . Tengo un promedio de 20 000 kilos de palta hass para cosechar entre este mes de febrero hasta el 15 de marzo .Me gustaria hacer negocios  ya que puedo conseguirles mas cantidad de palta hass .  El lugar de la plantación es en Lima - yauyos .  
Aquellos que estén interesados llamar al numero 980422528 . 
Mi correo electronico es :leonardo12tlv@hotmail.com
Estare esperando su llamada o su mensaje .Temas similares: Siembra de Palta Hass en la Sierra de Lima Buscamos compradores de Palta Hass calibres 18 a 20 para exportacion EN BUSCA DE PROVEEDORES DE PALTA HASS DE PREFERENCIA EN LA ZONA DE COSTERA DESDE LA LIBERTAD HASTA LIMA Necesitmos Asesor para instalar parral en Cañete Lima. Artículo: Perú incrementará en 21% exportación de palta hass alcanzando 46,000 toneladas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola , mi nombre es Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas . Tengo un promedio de 20 000 kilos de palta hass para cosechar entre este mes de febrero hasta el 15 de marzo .Me gustaria hacer negocios  ya que puedo conseguirles mas cantidad .  El lugar de la plantación es en Lima - cañete .  
> Interesados llamar al numero 980422528 .

 A mí me interesa Elvis, pero te recomiendo que subas algunas fotos de tus paltas, y sobre todo, que le hagas una análisis de materia seca al producto; ya que este tema es fundamental para los exportadores. También me interesan los descartes de exportación, así que me contactaré contigo para ver si te puedo ayudar a colocar tu palta. 
De todas formas, estoy seguro que vas a recibir otras propuesta de otros interesados por el aviso que has publicado, así que espero te vaya bien con la venta, aunque te cuento que el precio de esta campaña va a estar más bajo aparentemente. Sin embargo, según lo que nos cuentas, cosechas en buena época para agarrar los mejores precios internacionales. 
Suerte con la venta y estamos en contacto cualquier cosa. 
Saludos

----------

Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

----------


## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

Hola  Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero . Me gustaría que me brindaras mas información sobre EL ANÁLISIS DE MATERIA SECA DEL PRODUCTO , que me digas como lo puedo hacer o a quien le puedo dar mi producto para que haga el análisis correspondiente. 
Mi correo electrónico es : leonardo12tlv@hotmail.com 
Agradezco mucho tu ayuda al darme información . Espero sigamos en contacto . Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Elvis: 
Te confieso que no sé cómo obtienen el dato de materia seca, pero éste debe estar como mínimo en 9% para ser exportable. Es importante que hagas un buen muestreo de tu campo para que estés seguro de estar cosechando con el porcentaje de aceites que requieren los exportadores, ya que si no, pueden tener problemas en los mercados de destino y eso no lo conviene a nadie. Me parece que es un proceso sencillo que se puede hacer deshidratando una muestra en el microhondas, pero como te digo, la verdad es que no sé como obtener ese datos exactamente. 
Lo otro que debes tener en cuenta son los calibres, ya que las empresas suelen requerir frutos de 150 g. ó 180 g. a más. Si puedes vender al barrer, tal vez te convenga; pero si no, debes buscar compradores para el descarte que vas a obtener. 
Por último, tengo a un cliente solicitándome palta hass de exportación certificada por SENASA, así que me avisas si es que estás certificado para visitar negociar precios y visitar tu campo. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Elvis: 
Te confieso que no sé cómo obtienen el dato de materia seca, pero éste debe estar como mínimo en 9% para ser exportable y para que te la acepten en industrias. Es importante que hagas un buen muestreo de tu campo para que estés seguro de estar cosechando con el porcentaje de aceites que requieren los exportadores, ya que si no, pueden tener problemas en los mercados de destino y eso no lo conviene a nadie. Me parece que es un proceso sencillo que se puede hacer deshidratando una muestra en el microhondas, pero como te digo, la verdad es que no sé como obtener ese datos exactamente. Si puedes pagar por un buen análisis, mejor. Si no, averigua con otros productores cómo puedes obtener el % de materia seca. 
¿Alguien más puede ayudarnos con esta información?... :Confused:   ::help::  
Lo otro que debes tener en cuenta son los calibres, ya que las empresas suelen requerir frutos de 150 g. ó 180 g. a más. Si puedes vender al barrer, tal vez te convenga; pero si no, debes buscar compradores para el descarte que vas a obtener. 
Por último, tengo a un cliente solicitándome palta hass de exportación certificada por SENASA, así que me avisas si es que estás certificado para negociar precios y visitar tu campo. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## jmelgar

Estimado  
Podrias indicarme que calibres tienes?
Has realizado el análisis de materia seca al producto?
Que cantidades son las que ofreces?
Podrias enviarme fotos del empaque final a jmelgar@jk-ibc.com
Que cantidad de producción es la que ofreces??  
Programemos por el correo una visita a tu campo.  
Saludos
Juan Carlos

----------

